# Modded ASF offset smoker question



## SimplyD (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello - Need some advice from the experts.  Recently came into possession of a used ASF offset smoker (https://www.asfsmokers.com/collections/heavy-metal/products/48-x-20-bbq-pit-w-firebox).  The prior owner apparently modified the pit with some additional piping welded onto the exterior of the pit (see attached).  None of the added piping enters any of the cook chambers at any point.  As a self-professed amateur, I can't fathom what purpose these mods would serve and they are making finding a BBQ cover very difficult.  I contacted ASF tech support and they weren't able to shed any light on the situation and the prior owner is not fielding questions...























Before I consider cutting them off I wanted to see what the experts think is going on here.

Thanks

D


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 20, 2021)

I think its often difficult to get in the minds of folks, if it were mine, would be taking the 4.5" angle grinder to it and a little touch up bbq paint....However, as I study the pics, I'm wondering if it is for keeping the lids from opening too far, as I don't see a lid stop any were....But there are way simpler ways to do that.....


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Apr 20, 2021)

Maybe the previous owner saw counter weights on other smokers and thought they looked cool. Looks like he didn't realize that they should be attached to the actual doors and they aren't necessary at all if the door isn't actually heavy.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 20, 2021)

Steampunk Smoker  .  Add some random pressure gaugesand large gears to it.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 20, 2021)

From my point of view, the existing handles on the back (minus the mods) would be back stops for the lids. That looks to be electrical conduit and I'm curious what that is in the one picture that is connected to it at the bottom. Is it wire or some kind of tubing?


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm with civilsmoker and GonnaSmoke on this. I think it's a doorstop because the original handle type things mentioned weren't enough. The hinges look like they may have been re-welded at some point because of that.
I can't imagine what that pipe at the end does.....


----------



## BigW. (Apr 20, 2021)

It is a good looking unit except for the add on.  Does it connect the 2 doors together, so they open at the same time?


----------



## SimplyD (Apr 21, 2021)

BigW. said:


> It is a good looking unit except for the add on.  Does it connect the 2 doors together, so they open at the same time?


Ok good...I thought it was just me.
-I can't imagine this was done to function as a lid backstop as the firebox doesn't have any custom welds on it's stock handle (same handle as the cook chamber handles) and the open lid stops just fine.
-It does not connect the doors together.
-The pipe is all hollow tubing starting (pointing up) right next to the side door hatch to the firebox and terminating near the chimney.  The electrical wiring suggestion is interesting...had not considered that. 

I assume there are one or more additional pieces missing to the modded setup which isn't helping to solve the riddle.  Regardless, thank you everyone for the sanity check.

D


----------

